# Zoro and Sanji vs Doflamingo



## CurlyHat (Sep 27, 2014)

Knowledge: Zoro and Sanji know about Doflamingo's devil fruit power. Doflamingo knows them by reputation.
Location: Green bit.
Distance: 30 meters.
Restictions: Zolo, Extravlad

Scenario 2: The Duo has no knowledge.

So who takes this.


----------



## November (Sep 27, 2014)

> Restictions: Zolo,* Extravlad*


Well


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 27, 2014)

They both get either:
-The Sanji treatment
-The Law treatment
-The Jozu treatment
-The Luffy treatment


----------



## barreltheif (Sep 27, 2014)

Why would they fare any better than Law, Luffy, Law+Luffy, Jozu, Smoker, Sanji, various VAs, etc?


----------



## rext1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Very quickly this will wittle down to DD vs Zoro.

Zoro did not perform to shabbily against DD's better - Admiral Fujitora. So all this talk of Sanji/Smoker treatment ultimately rings hollow to me! I dont think it blasphemous to consider the possibility that Zoro may best DD in a 1 vs 1.

IMHO the instance Zoro pulls out Post-TS Asura - DD better start drafting his will. Its done!!


----------



## RF (Sep 27, 2014)

Why are people treating Doflamingo vs Joz as a victory for the former and using it as an example in this thread?

Also, the duo lose. Doflamingo can fight Luffy/Law at once and seems to be the dominating force. 2 people on a lower level don't really stand a chance.


----------



## CurlyHat (Sep 27, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Why would they fare any better than Law, Luffy, Law+Luffy, Jozu, Smoker, Sanji, various VAs, etc?




Firstly, Because well I dunno, Law's almost dead before the beggining of that fight. Besides, Trebol isn't here and neither is Bellamy, so Dofla won't be able to use those two as distractions.  Zoro and Sanji should cannonly have better cooperation than Luffy and Law, being crewmates and all that nakama shit.




rext1 said:


> Very quickly this will wittle down to DD vs Zoro.
> 
> Zoro did not perform to shabbily against DD's better - Admiral Fujitora. So all this talk of Sanji/Smoker treatment ultimately rings hollow to me! I dont think it blasphemous to consider the possibility that Zoro may best DD in a 1 vs 1.
> 
> IMHO the instance Zoro pulls out Post-TS Asura - DD better start drafting his will. Its done!!



Zolo's restricted.

I belive they can take DD extreme diff in scenario 1. Having knowledge about his abillities + good teamwork should be the deciding factor. Also, Zoro might be able to cut Dofla's strings, so that's always a possibility.

scenario 2 thou I see going to dofla with high-extreme diff.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 27, 2014)

Meth said:


> Why are people treating Doflamingo vs Joz as a victory for the former and using it as an example in this thread?
> 
> Also, the duo lose. Doflamingo can fight Luffy/Law at once and seems to be the dominating force. 2 people on a lower level don't really stand a chance.



Never said the Jozu thing was a victory for Doflamingo, just said he's gonna Parasite them like he did with Jozu.


----------



## Luke (Sep 27, 2014)

Doflamingo wins with medium difficulty.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 27, 2014)

Jozu is chair level threat to Doflamingo. You don't defeat chair when you sit on it do you ?


----------



## CurlyHat (Sep 27, 2014)

^Depends on your weight


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 27, 2014)

CurlyHat said:


> ^Depends on your weight



 10char


----------



## Ruse (Sep 27, 2014)

Parasite gg


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 27, 2014)

So Doflamingo+two clones+sanji vs zoro.

I think zoro dies.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 27, 2014)

^Since when Doflamingo can use two clones?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Sep 27, 2014)

CurlyHat said:


> Restictions: Zolo, Extravlad


[Img="http://i.imgur.com/ToodBt9.gif"]http://i.imgur.com/ToodBt9.gif[/img]


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 27, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> ^Since when Doflamingo can use two clones?



Since one clone was used to make bird cage and Doflamingo made another one.

So he can make at least two.  Probably a lot more.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I'm gonna wait till the end of Luffy's fight with Doflamingo, to see how much help he had from Law and how Luffy combats Parasite (which stopped Sanji in his tracks) before I post my opinion on the fight.


----------



## Ether (Sep 27, 2014)

Scenario 1: I would say Doflamingo on the upper end of mid diff since the duo is going to far more careful around him. But since he knows their reputation, he too will be careful and not allow the duo to land a critical hit on him. 

Sanji is not as serious of a threat to him as Zoro so he would probably hold back Sanji with a clone while he himself fights Zoro. He would defeat Zoro solid mid diff and the clone would defeat Sanji. 

His haki is also superior to either of theirs which puts him at a distinct advantage.

Scenario 2: Dofla defeats Sanji as per cannon and defeats Zoro afterwards since the lack of knowledge makes both of them susceptible to attacks like Parasite. 

Dofla solid mid diff.

Well this is how I envision it currently at least until the fight is done and over with.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 27, 2014)

Might as well be Zoro vs Dofla. Sanji wont even get past the clone.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 27, 2014)

I could see this going either way with high to extremely high difficulty, but if I had to choose I would lean towards Zoro and Sanji winning with high to extremely high difficulty.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Sep 27, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Might as well be Zoro vs Dofla. Sanji wont even get past the clone.



So the guy who took doffy by supprise in the wide open air won't get past the clone? Great logic there bud.

With knowledge i see it going either way extreme difficulty. We haven't seen sanji and zoros full power yet. Right now we are at the point like in EL where bleuno was raping them, then half an arc later they come along and rape guys that are more than twice as strong as bleuno.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 27, 2014)

Doffy solos high diff. He can use a clone to hold off zolo while he rapes Sanji and then 2v1 zolo.


----------



## convict (Sep 27, 2014)

I suspect Law's hax will not only be extremely useful but almost a requirement to overcome Doflamingo's powers at their level. He beats the duo. Even if that weren't the case, Doflamingo has shown that he can fight to the fullest while still simultaneously controlling over entire nation, a fully functional and surprisingly powerful clone, and Bellamy. He should definitely be able to distract Sanji with a clone or render him immovable while he defeats Zoro. Heck he could fight Zoro himself while controlling Sanji at the same time and using him as back up (and vice versa) since he is perfectly comfortable fighting while in control of someone.

For the moment it seems one simply needs to be at a certain minimum combat strength level to avoid his parasite related abilities and I don't see M3 level fighters there and that is where the hax may come into play.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 27, 2014)

convict said:


> I suspect Law's hax will not only be extremely useful but almost a requirement to overcome Doflamingo's powers. He beats the duo. Even if that weren't the case, Doflamingo has shown that he can still fight to the fullest while still simultaneously controlling over entire nation, a fully functional and surprisingly powerful clone, and Bellamy. He should definitely be able to distract Sanji with a clone or render him immovable while he defeats Zoro. Heck he could fight Zoro himself while controlling Sanji at the same time and using him as back up (and vice versa) since he is perfectly comfortable fighting while in control of someone.



I didn't even think of that. Doffy can pretty much use both clone and Sanji to fight Zoro, making it a 3v1.


----------



## Suit (Sep 27, 2014)

Seeing as they have knowledge in the first scenario, they should know how to avoid most of the hax. Zoro and Sanji aren't incredibly weaker than Law and Luffy, so I'm seeing scenario 1 go no lower than Low High-Diff. Second scenario could indeed be a stomp only because of hax.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 27, 2014)

Kick back and watch as Doflamingo makes the puppets dance.


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So Doflamingo+two clones+sanji vs zoro.
> 
> I think zoro dies.


That's another way the duo dies horribly...


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 27, 2014)

Would wait for the end of the current battle to make my decision on this(mostly concerning the difficulty), but Doflamingo should win


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 27, 2014)

this is essentially zoro vs doflamingo. sanji is fodder


----------



## CurlyHat (Sep 28, 2014)

savior2005 said:


> this is essentially zoro vs doflamingo. sanji is fodder



Why U gotta be so rude


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2014)

Zolo solos this alone. Sanji is a no factor


----------



## CurlyHat (Sep 28, 2014)

^ But... He's restricted...


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2014)

Even armless Zolo would solo


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2014)

But he still has the Mihakigan


----------



## Atlas (Sep 28, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Even armless Zolo would solo



Extravlad is restricted.


----------



## Magentabeard (Oct 1, 2014)

I think people are forgetting something here
Bloodlusted Zoro/Sanji >> casual stupid Luffy that fought Doflamingo. Bloodlusted Luffy wont get stomped by Dofla.

That being said Zoro and Sanji should take S1 with very high or extreme difficulty. They lose S2 no matter what.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 1, 2014)

DD takes it. Sanji will not be immediately fodderized with Zoro's presence, but if their captain along with one of the 11 supernova's is struggling then these two sure as hell aren't winning.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 2, 2014)

Doflamingo neg-diffs Sanji. I'm not sure how much difficulty Zoro would give him, though,


----------



## Magician (Oct 2, 2014)

Doflamingo low diffs.

He neg diffed the fuck out of Sanji, he'd do the same to Zoro.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 2, 2014)

Magentabeard said:


> I think people are forgetting something here
> Bloodlusted Zoro/Sanji >> casual stupid Luffy that fought Doflamingo.


And one of those two got no diffed by Doflamingo, so...


Magician said:


> Doflamingo low diffs.
> 
> He neg diffed the fuck out of Sanji, he'd do the same to Zoro.


Logic...we could use some of that here


----------



## DarkRasengan (Oct 2, 2014)

Well we know sanji can tank doffys named attack and still be in fighting condition. Even without knowledge is sanji is caught in parasite and doffy goes for overheat, zoro can cut the strings, then they would be fighting knowing more of doffys power.


----------

